# Balkman



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

finally starting to get some PT? but Karl still dogging him with inconsistent eratic coaching... aka Bias.

puts up 22pts on 71.4%FG(10/14) & 11 rebounds starting 32minutes vs. LAC tonight, previously w/ an 14pt&14 rebound(8 offensive) game in a start vs. OKC in 30minutes respectively, 

but last week after 9 & 10, and 9 & 14 back to back performances he was benched vs. HOU, only to start DN last two games.. Hmm

12 games played this season in which the pit bull played 20MPG or more, and his statline reads *10.2PPG, 8RPG, 1.3SPG & 1BPG* in said 12 games.

Free Balkman from here on out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I don't get it. Balkman seems like the prototypical "coach loves to overplay me" guy.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

you would think so. he certainly earns the time with the effort he shows on the court.

he is now suffering from a left groin strain but still played tonight in Denvers win over Memphis.

collecting 12 rebounds (6 offensive), w/ 4pts, 2 steals & 1 block all while playing on basically one leg.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Balkman is the best hustle player in the NBA. Period. He plays harder than anyone I have ever seen.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i don't know.. i would say birdman's also a pretty good hustle player himself.. denver easily has the most energetic and productive per minute backup bigmen in the league.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Which is frankly a much better situation than I feared they'd have. I was one of many doubters who assumed (when they traded Camby for used postage stamp) that the Nuggets would be hazardously thin in the frontcourt. No scoring punch, but you don't usually get that from reserve bigs anyway.


----------

